
AstraZeneca publishes phase 1 trial data of Coronavirus vaccine - pvsukale3
https://www.thelancet.com/lancet/article/s0140-6736(20)31604-4
======
whymauri
This and the Pfizer results are looking encouraging. I'm happy to see some
good news today!

